# Newburry KO



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Did anyone see the ko he got last saturday against pitssburgh.. he was out for a hell of a long time. They went to commercial and when they got back he was still on the ice. It was from a fight ofcourse . Even the aggressor while he was in the box tapping his stick on the glass. WOW


----------

